# Vegas Bash Pix--check 'em out!



## Jes (Jul 31, 2006)

and by check 'em out, I mean: post some, damnit. Do you think those of us who stayed home are made of stone? I want to see. Step to it.


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2006)

They were expecting 1200+ people. Only four of us showed. It's true. Pass it on.


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2006)

cat is the queen of clubs! yay! nice photo!


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

CUTE!!!!

More please!


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, Jes. It was an add-on photo for the BG/BS Tour.
If I'm the queen of clubs, that makes SVS the queen of hearts! Lucky girl!!

Left to Right - NancyGirl74, SoVerySoft, Me, my friend Kim.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 31, 2006)

Great pic, Cat! Did you guys take one at Fat Burger on the strip?


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2006)

No, Rainy, it was so freakin' hot as you know, we were just happy to get a few things "captured" during the tour. This was the first stop, so as you can see, we are still lookin' pretty fresh. By the time we took pix at the coke bottle and M&M world, we were all lookin' pretty hot (not so much sexy hot) and crabby! 
We did do a drive through at the end of the tour at In n Out -- a definite must taste when in Vegas or the west coast. I'm sure SVS will be giving her professional opinion of the tastings via the Foodee Board, so watch for that!


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## rainyday (Jul 31, 2006)

Love the Tut too lol. I've been kicking myself for declining your burger offer since I'd never tried one. I should have skipped lunch and had that instead. Next time!


----------



## missaf (Jul 31, 2006)

I always knew she was the queen of hearts :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

In-N-Out! Yummmmmmm!

View attachment in-n-out56.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep, Queen of Hearts, that's me!!

The Big Girl Big Stuff Tour was so much fun! Gotta thank Cat for making it possible and...for putting up with me - I was SOOOO slow and needed to rest a LOT. 

Also thanks, Cat for lunch!! In-n-Out is now my favorite fast food burger!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

Ya want pics? I'll give ya pics...


View attachment lilly-valbbw64.jpg

LillyBBBW and ValentineBBW​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

View attachment Jay-Berna71.jpg

Mango and BigSexy920​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

View attachment Becky-Stacie72.jpg

ValentineBBW and Miss Stacie​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

View attachment PeterMe67.jpg

Jazz Dentist and SVS​


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh... Geez... Is it Over???

I'm really HOME in New York, and Not in Vegas anymore???

Oh, crap.

I had such a wonderful time meeting everyone!!!!

Hugs!!! :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 31, 2006)

WB Allie. I loved meeting your bodacious self. It all went so fast.


----------



## missaf (Jul 31, 2006)

Awww I didn't know JazzDentist and Moonie went! That would have been too much meeting all of you guys at once :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

I am bummed bummed bummed that I didn't get more pics of people. I just wasn't thinking!


----------



## missaf (Jul 31, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I am bummed bummed bummed that I didn't get more pics of people. I just wasn't thinking!


 
As long as you got foodee pics, we won't eat you alive


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> As long as you got foodee pics, we won't eat you alive




uh-ohhh.....


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 31, 2006)

Cat said:


>



That is so cute! ​


----------



## mossystate (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures!!..


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL I love that pic! Randi should have been on the other side of me so we could have been tall to short. lol

Anyway, I had an amazing time in Vegas! The best part was just meeting everyone. It was a wonderful experience and I was so sad to see it end. Yeah...I cried during good-byes but I would do it all again in a heartbeat.

PS...Jes, as soon as I figure out how to upload my pics I'll post a few. Start saving your pennies now so you can go next year!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 31, 2006)

rainyday said:


> WB Allie. I loved meeting your bodacious self. It all went so fast.




Rainy!!! I was waiting and waiting on Sunday to see you, but it appears you already had left.  

You are SUPER! :wubu: I'm so glad we were able to spend a little bit of time together!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 31, 2006)

Cat!!! You're simply wonderful! Thanks for running to In-N-Out and having Lunch with me this Weekend!!!

It was great meeting Ivan & Kimmie, too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2006)

Getting and Taking pictures is always hard. Even moreso is that god-forsaken armpit of Nevada where you don't want to carry anything more than the thin clothing already on your back. That's where those thin digitals come in handy, for those candid non-posed shots by the pool.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 1, 2006)

Stefan and I had so much fun in Vegas. One of the best parts was meeting some of the folks from Dimensions. We had some good times!





Me and Stefan at the costume party. 





Me and Stefan at the karaoke night





Me and Cat
Someone else was also taking our picture and we were looking their way.
Cat is one awesome fat chick! 





Me and MisticalMisty 
She is a lot of fun to hang out with.





Me and BigSexy
She is definitely one sexy fat chick! And you should see her on the dance floor.





Me, Stefan, and superodalisque 
A beautiful fat chick on each leg. What more could a guy ask for?  





Me and BBWMoon
This was taken Sunday morning and I was soooo worn out from the week--you can definitely tell it. However, BBWMoon looks beautiful. She has the prettiest eyes.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Aug 1, 2006)

Sleeveless, YAY!!!!! Sets you free, doesn't it? :-D


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LOL I love that pic! Randi should have been on the other side of me so we could have been tall to short. lol
> 
> Anyway, I had an amazing time in Vegas! The best part was just meeting everyone. It was a wonderful experience and I was so sad to see it end. Yeah...I cried during good-byes but I would do it all again in a heartbeat.
> 
> PS...Jes, as soon as I figure out how to upload my pics I'll post a few. Start saving your pennies now so you can go next year!


why the hell does everyone think it was money. or is this just a commonly-used phrase I haven't heard? do you people think i'm destitute? it was more a hatred of traveling during the summer that keeps me at home. it's hot as balls out there people and i am NOT at my best.
Edited to add: but I am LOVING the photos! Yay! Great outfits and smiles and Misty is especially pleasing to me.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG All you ladies look FABULOUS!!! 
SuperD, Ebony, Misty Love those dresses!!!!. 
Welcome Home everyone I am so happy that you all had a great time. We Missed you.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 1, 2006)

While I don't have any pics I can add at this point (because I am dumb and forgot my camera everywhere I went) I will post a few that a friend took during the fashion show.

And can I just say what a pleasure it was to meet each and every one of you? My regret is that I didn't have enough time in the day to spend the time I wanted to with everyone. The gal I went with doesnt belong to Dimensions or the bbwnetwork group so I tried to not ditch her as much as possible. 

While I am glad to be home, in my own surroundings, I am very sad to no longer be surrounded by such great people. From the moment I arrived until I left I felt so welcomed and like part of a family. I can't wait to do it again even tho I am just plained pooped. Thank goodness I took a couple of days to recouperate!

Hugs to you all


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> While I don't have any pics I can add at this point (because I am dumb and forgot my camera everywhere I went) I will post a few that a friend took during the fashion show.
> 
> And can I just say what a pleasure it was to meet each and every one of you? My regret is that I didn't have enough time in the day to spend the time I wanted to with everyone. The gal I went with doesnt belong to Dimensions or the bbwnetwork group so I tried to not ditch her as much as possible.
> 
> ...


How was your walk down the Runway? Tell us!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome back, Valentine. I missed having you at our table Friday and Saturday night, but loved the time I got to spend with you earlier in the week.


----------



## Red (Aug 1, 2006)

Me and BigSexy
She is definitely one sexy fat chick! And you should see her on the dance floor.



I want your green dress!....it is beautiful! You look lovely in it too, very glam!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 1, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Stefan and I had so much fun in Vegas. One of the best parts was meeting some of the folks from Dimensions. We had some good times!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! Thanks for the pics!
You guys look so happy to be there! ​


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 1, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> While I don't have any pics I can add at this point (because I am dumb and forgot my camera everywhere I went) I will post a few that a friend took during the fashion show.
> 
> And can I just say what a pleasure it was to meet each and every one of you? My regret is that I didn't have enough time in the day to spend the time I wanted to with everyone. The gal I went with doesnt belong to Dimensions or the bbwnetwork group so I tried to not ditch her as much as possible.



ValentineBBW, you were awesome in the fashion show! You were one of the first people that we met once we got in and I still remember your sweet smiling face.  Next year one of us Dim folks needs to have a room party so that we can all really chat it up. It was nice to meet you.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 1, 2006)

Red said:


> I want your green dress!....it is beautiful! You look lovely in it too, very glam!



Thank you. I truly felt like a princess that night. It was awesome! And everyone looked so wonderful...I loved checking out everyone's outfits.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 1, 2006)

Cat said:


> They were expecting 1200+ people. Only four of us showed. It's true. Pass it on.




Great pic, ladies!


Dennis


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Welcome back, Valentine. I missed having you at our table Friday and Saturday night, but loved the time I got to spend with you earlier in the week.



Rainy, it was nice meeting you. The time seemed to go by so fast, especially for a newbie. I look forward to seeing you again next year!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 1, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> OMG All you ladies look FABULOUS!!!
> SuperD, Ebony, Misty Love those dresses!!!!.
> Welcome Home everyone I am so happy that you all had a great time. We Missed you.



Thanks chocolate desire. I had so much fun! Next year you need to come with your man.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2006)

Ebony, you are cute as a bugs ear(don't know if that is really a compliment, but I meant it that way!!)

Supero..what a vision you are!Berna..lovely..Moon,glows...Misty, you always have the brightest face and smile..Cat has a sweet look about her...and of course the Four Cards...great Vegas greeters!!

I can FEEL the fun you all had in Vegas.Not to sound corny...but...I am sitting here feeling much better about being a fat girl...your pictures inspire me in ways you will never know...good to know you all are out there..and I hope I get to meet all of you next year!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ya want pics? I'll give ya pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 8072
> ...




Lovely purple top, Valentine....where'd ya get it??  




You and Lily look too cute. Hope you had fun!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 2, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Ebony, you are cute as a bugs ear(don't know if that is really a compliment, but I meant it that way!!)
> 
> Supero..what a vision you are!Berna..lovely..Moon,glows...Misty, you always have the brightest face and smile..Cat has a sweet look about her...and of course the Four Cards...great Vegas greeters!!
> 
> I can FEEL the fun you all had in Vegas.Not to sound corny...but...I am sitting here feeling much better about being a fat girl...your pictures inspire me in ways you will never know...good to know you all are out there..and I hope I get to meet all of you next year!!



Thanks mossystate.  All of the women were lovely. If possible, you should definitely come next year and join the fun.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 2, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Rainy, it was nice meeting you. The time seemed to go by so fast, especially for a newbie. I look forward to seeing you again next year!


Ditto Ebony. And for anyone who's wondering, Ebony IS as beautiful as her photos. You should be a model, toots.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 2, 2006)

*Seems the only thing missing was Hoff dancing on a pole. Well ladies... today is your lucky day.  


Behold!*


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ditto Ebony. And for anyone who's wondering, Ebony IS as beautiful as her photos. You should be a model, toots.



Rainy, you are so sweet!  

I wasn't going to post this picture because my eyes are half closed but Rainy looks great so I'm posting it.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 2, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Seems the only thing missing was Hoff dancing on a pole. Well ladies... today is your lucky day.
> 
> 
> Behold!*



I don't know why but that animation is creepin' me out.

Fantabulous pics by the way. Without a doubt I'm going to save up some dough and plan my schedule for the next Vegas Bash. And there'll be Toil Girl merch' galore, too.


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Seems the only thing missing was Hoff dancing on a pole. Well ladies... today is your lucky day.
> 
> 
> Behold!*





THAT THING IS FREAKIN' ME OUT!!!:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> THAT THING IS FREAKIN' ME OUT!!!:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


quick, someone photoshop a geoduck into the place where the stripper pole is now!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey rainy,

I am glad you chose to go this year and most Dimchat folks have remarked favourably on your photos as well as the ones you took. I post here so little that I had to re-register!

It was a pleasure to witness in chat the gearing up for the Vegas Bash: flight tickets, who was travelling with whom, alternate plans, costumes and last minutes buys.....

I know now that meetings like this are a celebration, a renewal of friendships, a confirmation of virtual images not quite real and the stuff of memories. I was busy in Arizona Bash week and wish I could have attended at least one night. Next year, definitely, for me!

By the way, beautiful choice for your necklace. 

Tim (MudCat)


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 2, 2006)

I am so saving up to go next year. All the pics look great.
Stacey


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 2, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> ValentineBBW, you were awesome in the fashion show! You were one of the first people that we met once we got in and I still remember your sweet smiling face.  Next year one of us Dim folks needs to have a room party so that we can all really chat it up. It was nice to meet you.




Awww thanks Ebony, I was really really nervous about doing the fashion show but thankfully I didn't even trip! Whoever said you should be a model -- they are right! Folks, Ebony is beautiful! The pic of her green dress doesn't even do her justice, she was simply stunning!

I regret not being able to spend the time I wanted to with everyone, but I'm glad for the time I did get. I agree we do need to have a room party next year so we have more time to meet and greet and maybe plan some events. I'm so sad its over already, looking forward to next year. 


As promised here is a couple pics of me in my dress. (thanks to Rob the bash photographer - what a sweetie he is). For any of you who didn't know, he is selling a CD of all the bash pics for $15 plus $5 for shippng. He is donating 1/3 of the cost to the Breast Cancer Foundation. Please order a CD now. He plans to have them shipped out in 2 weeks and seems to be very much on track. I know for me, the money is well worth it as I forgot my camera at every turn. If you have any questions about the CD, give me a holler.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 2, 2006)

_Already_ pictures are being removed? Dag. I always miss the good stuff.

The loveliness of the lovelies in the Vegas Bash photos always amazes me. This year's no exception.

And I'm thinkin' this event must keep IGIGI afloat.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow... seeing those pictures makes me miss you guys!!!!!  

So many good memories! I wish you lived next door and we could
just sit and chat all of the time! HUGS!

I didn't have my camera, if you have pics of me... would you please email
them?
I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Echoes (Aug 3, 2006)

I was under the impression they weren't going to have the bash next year. Can anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## rainyday (Aug 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> By the way, beautiful choice for your necklace.



Thanks, Tim. It was my grandma's necklace. I'm lucky to have inherited a lot of her costume jewelry from the 50's and 60's and this was on of the few times I've had to wear it.

Sounds like the number of Dimmers will be even higher next year; should be a very good time again if you join us.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 3, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I was under the impression they weren't going to have the bash next year. Can anyone confirm/deny?



They have already started planning the bash for next year. This year was special because it was the 10th anniversary of the bash and it was the last bash at the Stardust hotel since it will be demolished next year. They are in the process of finding a new location and will announce it as soon as they do. So plan to come out and join us in Vegas next year, you won't regret it!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 3, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Awww thanks Ebony, I was really really nervous about doing the fashion show but thankfully I didn't even trip!



You know, at first I read that as "I didn't even strip," and was about to suggest more alcohol next time.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Awww thanks Ebony, I was really really nervous about doing the fashion show but thankfully I didn't even trip! Whoever said you should be a model -- they are right! Folks, Ebony is beautiful! The pic of her green dress doesn't even do her justice, she was simply stunning!
> 
> I regret not being able to spend the time I wanted to with everyone, but I'm glad for the time I did get. I agree we do need to have a room party next year so we have more time to meet and greet and maybe plan some events. I'm so sad its over already, looking forward to next year.
> 
> ...



Ooohh nice! 
I love the shimmery stuff.  ​


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 3, 2006)

Everyone looks so damn cute and happy!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

This is probably selfish, but I want to see more pictures!

I've never been around fat people in groups, and I just. can't. imagine. how fun that would be. Anyone? More pictures?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm officially jealous. It looks like everyone had a great time.  

There was a "swingers" convention in town at the same time, is that correct? :shocked:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I'm officially jealous. It looks like everyone had a great time.
> 
> There was a "swingers" convention in town at the same time, is that correct? :shocked:


 

hell, i was green back in june.... next year, i am sooooo there... if only to see misty... misty, are you going again next year?!?!?!?! i too heard about these swingers... hmmmm ::thinking:: what would happen if the 2 conventions crossed paths...


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are a few of me for the Fantasy Ball:


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## moonvine (Aug 3, 2006)

Y'all all look so great!

I can't wait to hear which hotel they are using next year...I hope it is somewhere really nice...like the Paris or the Mirage....


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 3, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Here are a few of me for the Fantasy Ball:



OMG Allie, I missed seeing this costume in person, you are just stunning in that dress! I so wish now that I had gone to the Fantasy Ball / Costume party. I had Sushi for the first time that night and I think between that and the drinks we had earlier at the bar -- well they didn't combo well. Oh well I rested for abit and felt better later on. Sorry I missed all the fun that night.

Again, beautiful pic Allie.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, looks like I missed out! What a stunning crowd! You guys should do this, like, EVERY year!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep it was my first and I will definitely go to the next one


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 3, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Y'all all look so great!
> 
> I can't wait to hear which hotel they are using next year...I hope it is somewhere really nice...like the Paris or the Mirage....



I wouldn't count on anything like that, it has to remain affordable for attendees and bash organizers, so huge/high end/pricey casinos like that are rarely part of the equation (I'm not trying to answer for them at all, I have no inside info, just my own exposure to event planning for huge groups.)


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 3, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> There was a "swingers" convention in town at the same time, is that correct? :shocked:




The swingers convention (Lifestyles) was at the Stardust the week right before the bbw bash. I think they usually land close together like that...not sure if they have ever occurred at the same time. If so, they would have been at two different hotels.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 4, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i too heard about these swingers... hmmmm ::thinking:: what would happen if the 2 conventions crossed paths...




I think there would be fat swinging


----------



## Buffie (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's a group of party people waiting to get on the funky bus! 

View attachment BuffieMaxMeishNStacie.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Aug 4, 2006)

My Misse and me on Saturday night... 

View attachment MisseNBuffieVegasBall.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Aug 4, 2006)

You will NOT believe who we met at the airport.... Ohmigawd! 

View attachment RonJeremyNBuffie.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Aug 4, 2006)

Cute fat chicks! 

View attachment GwenMisseBuffieNTawny.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 4, 2006)

Buffie said:


> You will NOT believe who we met at the airport.... Ohmigawd!


No! Effin! Sir Ron Jeremy! I've never wanted to photoshop my head onto someone else's body so badly in all my life. Thanks for reprezentin', Buff. 

D'ja get any on ya?

(PS - Paysite girls sure do clean up pretty. Get it? CLEAN up? And the tah-tahs are even bigger in context.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> (PS - Paysite girls sure do clean up pretty. Get it? CLEAN up? And the tah-tahs are even bigger in context.)


They don't just clean up pretty, in the last pic they absolutely glow. It looks like the clouds opened up and a light beamed down from heaven on them. If no retouching was done on that photo, please let me know what kind of camera you use... the photos are GORGEOUS. Oooh.. and it's so fun to see Meish having fun there too!

I should say I am loving _everyone_ in the photos posted so far and my boyfriend and I pretty much feel come hell or high water, we will go to the bash next year. Since he is looking for a new position in the CA Bay Area (fingers crossed here), we may even be able to drive there. Now, everyone who went this year, you must be sure to return next year so I can hang out wit ya.


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Here's a group of party people waiting to get on the funky bus!


buffie? this is a serious question. if i'd been there, would you have let me ...spin the globes, as it were? clothed and all. in public, i mean. 
i am obsessed.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 4, 2006)

Buffie, the shots are amazing!!!! Wow!!! and Ron Jeremy!!! Awwww, I saw a documentary on the guy and I really feel for him. He's just a nice boychick looking for a nice girl...with a very open mind.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 4, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You know, at first I read that as "I didn't even strip," and was about to suggest more alcohol next time.



LOL Lilly, I think the woman in the pool took care of the stripping for me, but there is always next year - with the appropriate amount of alcohol of course.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 5, 2006)

here are a couple..one of me..and one of me and blu!

View attachment 8175


View attachment 8176


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 5, 2006)

I think the swingers convention was the week before


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> No! Effin! Sir Ron Jeremy! I've never wanted to photoshop my head onto someone else's body so badly in all my life. Thanks for reprezentin', Buff.
> 
> D'ja get any on ya?
> 
> (PS - Paysite girls sure do clean up pretty. Get it? CLEAN up? And the tah-tahs are even bigger in context.)



Giggles! You feel free to put your gorgeous head on my body, it would be my pleasure! Unless you're talking about Ron Jeremy's body... and then I have to admit, I'm perplexed.  

I didn't get any on me, but I think Misse may have gotten a little on her. HA HA HA! She's going to kick my ass when she reads this. Ummmmm :shocked: 

We do clean up alright. :kiss2: Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> They don't just clean up pretty, in the last pic they absolutely glow. It looks like the clouds opened up and a light beamed down from heaven on them. If no retouching was done on that photo, please let me know what kind of camera you use... the photos are GORGEOUS. Oooh.. and it's so fun to see Meish having fun there too!
> 
> I should say I am loving _everyone_ in the photos posted so far and my boyfriend and I pretty much feel come hell or high water, we will go to the bash next year. Since he is looking for a new position in the CA Bay Area (fingers crossed here), we may even be able to drive there. Now, everyone who went this year, you must be sure to return next year so I can hang out wit ya.



Awww! Thankies! How kind! I did a despeckle filter, cropped and resized it, but that's all. We use a Sony Mavica 5.0 (I think that's the model # anyway) and some Carl Z somebody or other lens. LOL I know my stuff, huh? 
Meish brought the party with her where ever she went! That girl is a blast and a half! 
You really should come to the next bash, you'd have so much fun! Can't wait to see ya there!
Hugs!


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> buffie? this is a serious question. if i'd been there, would you have let me ...spin the globes, as it were? clothed and all. in public, i mean.
> i am obsessed.


Whoo wooo! Spin the globes! I'm in! Next year, Vegas, you, me, yes?


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Buffie, the shots are amazing!!!! Wow!!! and Ron Jeremy!!! Awwww, I saw a documentary on the guy and I really feel for him. He's just a nice boychick looking for a nice girl...with a very open mind.


He was a super nice guy. Almost meek. It was cool to have met him. 
Thanks for the props!


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

A couple more... Misse and Sir Ron! 

(Off-topic PS... CONGRATULATIONS on your acceptance to grad school! I'm going to get you so drunk later! Ohmigawd! I'm so proud of you, Misse! Love you!) 

View attachment RonJeremyNMisse.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

We're 'special'.  

View attachment TogaPoke.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 5, 2006)

Buffie said:


> A couple more... Misse and Sir Ron!
> 
> (Off-topic PS... CONGRATULATIONS on your acceptance to grad school! I'm going to get you so drunk later! Ohmigawd! I'm so proud of you, Misse! Love you!)


Is Misse here? Cause I love her! She better say hi to me if she is.LOL


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Is Misse here? Cause I love her! She better say hi to me if she is.LOL


Hey Okie Girl!
It was great to meet you. Super pics. I'm glad you had a good time. By here, do you mean Dim or OKC? Misse is a KC girl and she cruises by the forums occasionally. She's the ultimate working student, busy girl. When I talk to her, I'll tell her you said hi! 
How's weather down there? I miss the wind and red dirt.
Hugs,
~Buffie


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 5, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Hey Okie Girl!
> It was great to meet you. Super pics. I'm glad you had a good time. By here, do you mean Dim or OKC? Misse is a KC girl and she cruises by the forums occasionally. She's the ultimate working student, busy girl. When I talk to her, I'll tell her you said hi!
> How's weather down there? I miss the wind and red dirt.
> Hugs,
> ~Buffie


I agree and I love meeting you as well  I meant on dimensions..I gaver her my card..I hope she keeps in touch..She's a sweetie!

The weather is HOT HOT HOT..lol..I missed being home though..but I miss vegas like gangbusters


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

Her SN here is HotBBWnKC. 
I bet it's hot there. We visited family in early July and about melted. Vegas was hot, my gawd. Dry heat, my foot! I was a puddle of sweat the whole time. At least OK wind blows you dry. ha ha!


----------



## BBWGwen (Aug 5, 2006)

HAHA the pics are so cool! I had a blast and I'm so glad that I got to meet a bunch of you. I hope that next year we'll get to meet even more people. I can't wait!


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2006)

It's a PIRATE! RUN AWAY FAIR MAIDEN! Run away!!!  (Like the patch? I thought it was a nice touch. ~evil grin~) 

View attachment JPirateNGMaiden.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> here are a couple..one of me..and one of me and blu!
> 
> View attachment 8175
> 
> ...



Hey Misty!! Loved the costume, droppin in to yell at ya all. I will email ya and we can get a chat thing going down. It was great to meet you, I am so lucky to have met such a wide variety of people even though I am very shy.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Giggles! You feel free to put your gorgeous head on my body, it would be my pleasure! Unless you're talking about Ron Jeremy's body... and then I have to admit, I'm perplexed.
> 
> I didn't get any on me, but I think Misse may have gotten a little on her. HA HA HA! She's going to kick my ass when she reads this. Ummmmm :shocked:
> 
> We do clean up alright. :kiss2: Thanks for noticing!



UUHHH HUUMM, I do not remember anything hitting me!! You are so dead when I see you today. Just remember I know where you hide, and I also know where you hide your snacks. You just might be craving a Little Debbie and open your cabinet and all I will have left you with is plain rice cakes....!!! ha haa haaa.......... Talk about torture!!!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

Buffie said:


> A couple more... Misse and Sir Ron!
> 
> (Off-topic PS... CONGRATULATIONS on your acceptance to grad school! I'm going to get you so drunk later! Ohmigawd! I'm so proud of you, Misse! Love you!)



Thankies Buffie', I am gonna take you up on that offer. I need to get drunk to digest the cost of graduate tuition. Sir Ron, very nice to the point that, not on our account, was late for his flight. I wonder where he was at after we met him to be late for his flight? huummmmm


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

I had the great fortune to have hung out with umm some cute boy fat admirers that I would like to share with everyone. As a single girl, I had a lot of fine fine men :wubu: to look at during my Vegas Adventure!! :smitten:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a shout out to all the great chicks I met and hung out with!! Somehow I believe what happens in Vegas, gets put on the Internet!!!  
















I am baffled why I do not have a pic with Misty? Did you run when you seen I had a camera in tow?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Misse,

I have seen many pics from the Vegas Bash, but none better than the above titled one. You all look so relaxed and confident. The colours (Canadian, eh) are very soothing and dreamy. Water is your friend, definitely. :bow: 

Tim (MudCat from Dimensions Chat)


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Misse,
> 
> I have seen many pics from the Vegas Bash, but none better than the above titled one. You all look so relaxed and confident. The colours (Canadian, eh) are very soothing and dreamy. Water is your friend, definitely. :bow:
> 
> Tim (MudCat from Dimensions Chat)



I just love the pool!! I could swim and lounge in the sun for hours and hours on end!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 10, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Here is a shout out to all the great chicks I met and hung out with!! Somehow I believe what happens in Vegas, gets put on the Internet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG..I think I love you  I can't believe we never got a pic together and we were practically wearing the same dress on Saturday night!

You are so much fun! I had a blast getting to know you. Hopefully we can chat and maybe get together before next year.

Can I just add that Mr. David and Mark are damn HOT..lol

WOO HOO.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 10, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> UUHHH HUUMM, I do not remember anything hitting me!! You are so dead when I see you today. Just remember I know where you hide, and I also know where you hide your snacks. You just might be craving a Little Debbie and open your cabinet and all I will have left you with is plain rice cakes....!!! ha haa haaa.......... Talk about torture!!!



WHOREMASTER! You may know where I keep the snackies, but you don't know where I keep my beer! HA! ... Dammit, you do know. Ohkay, well... you don't know where I keep my, uhh... my... you... uhh... ummm... Whimsey hisses at you!!! Rice cakes, wtf? Really, are those supposed to be food or packing material?


----------



## Buffie (Aug 10, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I had the great fortune to have hung out with umm some cute boy fat admirers that I would like to share with everyone. As a single girl, I had a lot of fine fine men :wubu: to look at during my Vegas Adventure!! :smitten:



Pix so nice let's post em twice! You look mahvelous, dahling! 
:kiss2:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> OMG..I think I love you  I can't believe we never got a pic together and we were practically wearing the same dress on Saturday night!
> 
> You are so much fun! I had a blast getting to know you. Hopefully we can chat and maybe get together before next year.
> 
> ...



It was great meeting ya, we will def have to hang out sometime in the near future. I totally agree with you, David and Mark are total hotties!!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 10, 2006)

Buffie said:


> WHOREMASTER! You may know where I keep the snackies, but you don't know where I keep my beer! HA! ... Dammit, you do know. Ohkay, well... you don't know where I keep my, uhh... my... you... uhh... ummm... Whimsey hisses at you!!! Rice cakes, wtf? Really, are those supposed to be food or packing material?



Hey WHOREMASTER!! Haa I made it up and look at you trying to call me out on it, all Up In My Kool Aid....  Yeah I think they sell rice cakes at the U-Haul store!! Maybe even at the local Two Men and a Truck, I wonder how much they charge just to send over two hotties to move a chair for about an hour while I sit and just admire? Do they have a box to check for "hotties only" when you order service?


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2006)

the guy with the big watch--where's that hand goin' eh? He looks to be manhandling you a bit. Not that you seem to be minding...


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> the guy with the big watch--where's that hand goin' eh? He looks to be manhandling you a bit. Not that you seem to be minding...



No manhandling of any kind, I actually know him from a previous event and he is one of the nicest guys I have met from a BBW/FA function. I think he is rather just enjoying the fact he got to touch such a soft belly....ha haa


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> No manhandling of any kind, I actually know him from a previous event and he is one of the nicest guys I have met from a BBW/FA function. I think he is rather just enjoying the fact he got to touch such a soft belly....ha haa



Wow those guys look HAPPY. 
Great pics - thanks for sharin'!​


----------



## Buffie (Aug 13, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Hey WHOREMASTER!! Haa I made it up and look at you trying to call me out on it, all Up In My Kool Aid....  Yeah I think they sell rice cakes at the U-Haul store!! Maybe even at the local Two Men and a Truck, I wonder how much they charge just to send over two hotties to move a chair for about an hour while I sit and just admire? Do they have a box to check for "hotties only" when you order service?



Ohmigawd! That's our new business Misse! The Hotties Only Moving Company for Chicks Who Dig Staring at Hotties (Who Like Curvy Chicks) While They Move Furniture! Ohkay, it's ours... nobody else steal that idea! We own it! My gawd woman, you're amazing.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> the guy with the big watch--where's that hand goin' eh? He looks to be manhandling you a bit. Not that you seem to be minding...


I'd like some manhandling, please.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 13, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Wow those guys look HAPPY.
> Great pics - thanks for sharin'!​



I agree, I think those guys were VERY happy!


----------



## Buffie (Aug 13, 2006)

More Pics! The fabulous Miss Stacie put her head on my boob! Ummmm!  Naughty naughty! 

View attachment StacieOnBuffiesBoob.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 13, 2006)

If anyone has any pics of me could you send them to me? I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 14, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Wow those guys look HAPPY.
> Great pics - thanks for sharin'!​



I think you are totally right!! I am pretty happy myself, what else could a cute single fat chick hope for???


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 14, 2006)

Buffie said:


> More Pics! The fabulous Miss Stacie put her head on my boob! Ummmm!  Naughty naughty!



Was it nap time?


----------



## Buffie (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think anyone napped in Vegas. I slept for 3 days in a row when I got home. Seriously. I'm STILL partied out.


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*OK... Here are some pics of the Dim Chat crew. 
Chat names are given (not board names).*






Dim Chat Pool Meet
From L-R: SmartFatChick, Honey(back), Chaz from LA, Nancygirl74, mybluice, BigSexy920, ??, Peppermint Patty, MrsSunGoddess







Panamagirl7 surrounded by balls







Beach Ball O Rama







Dimensions Cannonball Squad 2006: SmartFatChick (already submerged), BigJohn, LisaInNC, mango
(next year we need to coordinate better!)


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

Me with EbonySSBBW & Stefan






BigJohn & SuperODalisque on the patio






LisaInNC giving me some tongue






Loading up into Misty's little VW bug with Willendorf and Nancygirl74.
(This looks alot like a papparazzi shot)






View from the back driving down the strip. 
MisticalMisty, my foot in the dash, BigSexy920






Jammed In!
A comfy ride all the way back to the Stardust!


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

Friday Afternoon chat meet.
Honey, ??, MrsSunGoddess, Becky, SuperODalisque, ?? 
(sorry I don't remember the guys' names.. heh)






Doll, SuperMishe, MrsSunGoddess, HugaDiDi






The Big Gulp
BigSexy920 and SmartFatChick






SoCalFatGothChick and 'more of her hot ass friends'






DJ Skelly rockin the pool party!


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

Costume Ball - The Sultan & his three gypsy genies
MiaR, MrsSunGoddess, me & PepmintPatty
Thanks to "Sweatsy Betsy Ross" Patty for the costume.
You know we would of won had they awarded a winner!!






Merlin & his Mistress (BigJohn & WIllendorf)






NancyDevil74






BigSexy920 Goddess






Luna Honey






Island Girl QtPatooti






Masqueraded SuperODalisque 






Misty - Horny Angel






Tinkerbell SFC


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

Earth Goddess JoyJoy






My only pic with Rainy






LisaInNC with MidWestBBWFan






What is it with these two??






LisaInNC and JoyJoy






SoCalFatGothChick in Big on Batik right before the fashion show






Looking for Karaoke tunes with SuperODalisque and MrsSunGoddess
(Do I need glasses?)






Naughty Schoolgirl mybluice


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

Saturday Night Formal Dinner with BigSexy920






LovelyOne, ShakenBakeSharleen, KajaRaine






Misty, EbonySSBBW






SoCalFatGothChick and Pimp Daddy Reggie! (LAShy)






DJ Skelly, Tree, and Goddess Patty






Saturday Night Entertainment - Kim Yarbrough











It's Raining Men!!


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

GOODBYE STARDUST!!


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh I almost forgot...





Just1BadGirl - Redhead Vixen


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 21, 2006)

Those are such great pics Mango. Makes me more positive of going to vegas next year. Thanks for sharing them
Stacey


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics, Mango! Had to rep ya for it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 21, 2006)

mango said:


> Panamagirl7 surrounded by balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BoBabe...did you see this? Will you have nightmares??


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 21, 2006)

I've never seen so many fat people in one place. I've got to get to one of these. OMG!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Jay!
Great pics. I totally love the one of you and your harem. Priceless.
What fun!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 21, 2006)

My favorite pic is you reading the song book. YES you seem to need glasses. However you have assured me you don't so I will believe ya :shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> My favorite pic is you reading the song book. YES you seem to need glasses. However you have assured me you don't so I will believe ya :shocked:


Well Berna it was really dark in there.. Maybe that can be his excuse! lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, Mango.. GREAT PHOTOS! Thanks for sharing.

I must go to Vegas next year.


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like fun! I will SO be there next year.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 21, 2006)

Dimensions Cannonball Squad 2006: SmartFatChick (already submerged), BigJohn, LisaInNC, mango
(next year we need to coordinate better!)

[/QUOTE]

how in the world did i manage to escape this picture?

must have been underwater already  lol


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 21, 2006)

Great photos, Jay!! My favorite is Michelle with all the beachballs lmao

She is SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 21, 2006)

actually it was pretty late at night and Jay had a brain storm after he went in to the hot tub. He came out took a nap and said we should do a Dimensions Cannon ball line. You had left the area, but you had a MEAN cannon ball.. Next year we will start off the pool party with the Dimensions Cannonball line


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> actually it was pretty late at night and Jay had a brain storm after he went in to the hot tub. He came out took a nap and said we should do a Dimensions Cannon ball line. You had left the area, but you had a MEAN cannon ball.. Next year we will start off the pool party with the Dimensions Cannonball line


Make sure you guys leave us some water to swim in MMMMKay? LOL

Lord have mercy on my SOUL!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Tina and ThatFatGirl, I hope you come next year because I plan on going and I would love to meet you both.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 21, 2006)

I was in the pool during the cannon ball line, I must say the lifeguards looked worried!! :shocked: I thought it was a fab idea!! Thanks for posting new pics, anyone else ready to share their photos?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Mango, I love your pictures! Next year, Stefan and I will have to get up a little earlier so we don't miss out on the daytime pool fun.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> BoBabe...did you see this? Will you have nightmares??


No nightmares, Sove, but a small chunk of what I believe to be pancreas just shot out of my nose. These photos REALLY made me smile, and they're about to make someone else do the same.

_Great_ pics, Mango.


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 21, 2006)

Buffie said:


> More Pics! The fabulous Miss Stacie put her head on my boob! Ummmm!  Naughty naughty!




Ok..So I'm kinda diggin' the "The Fabulous" thing before my name, I have to say..lol..

And, I'll tell you, these pillows will rival any goosedown pillow I've ever used...boobs, umm..I mean, feathers down!

Love ya girlie....can't wait until it's naptime again!


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 21, 2006)

God, were we perpetually sweating our asses off, or what??? Still looking fab, though!

Hugs,


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 21, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Was it nap time?



I was always very, very good at naptime...

Hugs,


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Tina and ThatFatGirl, I hope you come next year because I plan on going and I would love to meet you both.



Ebony, I was telling my honey just this morning how I hope you are there next year, because I so want to meet you. I'm saving my pennies and making my plans, Ebony. A real hug is in order, and some sit-down-and-chat time, too. 

Edited to add: Thank you to everyone who posted pics. They are great and they really make me look forward to next year even more.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ebony, I was telling my honey just this morning how I hope you are there next year, because I so want to meet you. I'm saving my pennies and making my plans, Ebony. A real hug is in order, and some sit-down-and-chat time, too.
> 
> Edited to add: Thank you to everyone who posted pics. They are great and they really make me look forward to next year even more.



It's a date!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ebony, I was telling my honey just this morning how I hope you are there next year, because I so want to meet you. I'm saving my pennies and making my plans, Ebony. A real hug is in order, and some sit-down-and-chat time, too.
> 
> Edited to add: Thank you to everyone who posted pics. They are great and they really make me look forward to next year even more.


You will absolutely love her! I know I do!


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds good to me, Ebony. 

And Misty, I hope you'll be there again, too! There are so many people I'm looking forward to meeting!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Sounds good to me, Ebony.
> 
> And Misty, I hope you'll be there again, too! There are so many people I'm looking forward to meeting!


I'll be there even if I have to hitchhike..LOL


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a great time. I'd love to go next year but it all remains to be seen. I'm starting a vacation fund for myself so either I'm going back to Vegas or some place new and equally fabulous 

PS...Great pics, Jay!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Sounds good to me, Ebony.
> 
> And Misty, I hope you'll be there again, too! There are so many people I'm looking forward to meeting!



Thank you Misty. Right back at ya! You guys are getting me all excited for Vegas. I will be celebrating my masters degree too so I will be ready to party.  

Tina, I'm so looking forward to meeting you. And I love your new avatar, it looks so artistic...like a painting or something. Very pretty!


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you.  It was taken yesterday, while my honey was here and we were on the cliffs at the ocean. 

I am most looking forward to girlie time. There are so many kickass women I've 'met' here that I want to meet IRL. I will be going with one of my dearest friends, and we plan on having a fabulous time. She has at least experienced this before, whereas, I've never been to one of these gatherings, so I'll be a n00b.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank you.  It was taken yesterday, while my honey was here and we were on the cliffs at the ocean.
> 
> I am most looking forward to girlie time. There are so many kickass women I've 'met' here that I want to meet IRL. I will be going with one of my dearest friends, and we plan on having a fabulous time. She has at least experienced this before, whereas, I've never been to one of these gatherings, so I'll be a n00b.



We'll take good care of ya.  And I agree about the ladies from here. Meeting people from Dimensions was one of the best things about the bash so I hope that everyone goes back, plus more. We will definitely have to plan a girlie get-together. That would be awesome! We also need to make sure ThatFatGirl and Jaime will attend...I would love to meet both of them too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes!! Agreed! As we get closer, let's plan it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 21, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> We'll take good care of ya.  And I agree about the ladies from here. Meeting people from Dimensions was one of the best things about the bash so I hope that everyone goes back, plus more. We will definitely have to plan a girlie get-together. That would be awesome! We also need to make sure ThatFatGirl and Jaime will attend...I would love to meet both of them too.



Count me in!! I look forward to meeting you one day as well, Ebony!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Count me in!! I look forward to meeting you one day as well, Ebony!




Yay!!! Now we just need to get Jamie.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 21, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> , Stefan and I will have to get up a little earlier so we don't miss out on the daytime pool fun.




Some thing tells me you were having your own fun. The kind where pools are optional.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Some thing tells me you were having your own fun. The kind where pools are optional.




LOL You're funny! Hey, you better be there next year too. I need my dancing buddy.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 21, 2006)

Unless I fall off the face of the earth Ill be there. Im going to work out ahead of time so I can dance longer next year. I cant keep up with you young kids.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Unless I fall off the face of the earth Ill be there. Im going to work out ahead of time so I can dance longer next year. I cant keep up with you young kids.



Girl, you did just fine! Plus, you were dancing in heels. I don't know how you do it...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing all your memories. I loved checking out the pics. I definitely will try to get up there next year! When I go again, I will go for the whole event instead of just for the weekend stuff.


----------



## Rene-TX (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been to the BBW Network Bash a few times, but had to skip last year  and this year  because I couldn't afford it, being in the process of immigrating and waiting for Permanent Resident status (not allowed to work yet) until earlier this year.
Seeing all the pictures  and comments posted here :bow:, I really really want to go back there and meet my friends, and especially all those who took the step of going there for the first time this year. Hopefully my wife agrees that we belong with our online friends at times like this  !
(I sent her a link to this thread in her email).


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 22, 2006)

Rene-TX said:


> I have been to the BBW Network Bash a few times, but had to skip last year  and this year  because I couldn't afford it, being in the process of immigrating and waiting for Permanent Resident status (not allowed to work yet) until earlier this year.
> Seeing all the pictures  and comments posted here :bow:, I really really want to go back there and meet my friends, and especially all those who took the step of going there for the first time this year. Hopefully my wife agrees that we belong with our online friends at times like this  !
> (I sent her a link to this thread in her email).



Hey Rene, long time no talk! I hope that all is well and that you are enjoying your wife and your new life in the U.S. It's good to see you again and it would be great to meet up in Vegas.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 23, 2006)

RENE!!! We were just talking about you in chat the other night. We miss you around here. Bring the wife and drop on back into chat some night already, would you?

Hope to meet you both in Vegas next year. We can talk about being Dim Chat success stories (see my signature for more info).

Laura


----------



## Rene-TX (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, we definitely have to meet in Vegas!  

And Laura: :kiss2: congratulations!!! I'll make sure to be in the chat room soon, even though often I just have so many other things to do that I forget :doh: to enter chat.


----------



## jamie (Aug 30, 2006)

Just interupting to say...Yay.. hello to Rene-TX now.  Nice to see you on the board !


----------



## Tiffany08 (Nov 22, 2013)

In and Out is good!!!! First time i went there i was in San Diego California and loved it ever since.


----------

